# Prescription drugs



## gfinley7 (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can find out if I can get the prescription medications I get in the USA be gotten in Italy. Thanks for all of you that have helped me with advice.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Which ones? Forum members could probably check for you.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

gfinley7 said:


> Does anyone know how I can find out if I can get the prescription medications I get in the USA be gotten in Italy. Thanks for all of you that have helped me with advice.


we have an american chemist in the next village iam sure she coul help you post a list plus any ??? and i will ask her for you oh by the way the lady chemist has a chemist shop in the next village


----------



## emilyjm (Jun 29, 2015)

Pudd 2, any way I can message you my email so you can pass it along to the american chemist? Im finishing up my PharmD to be a pharmacist, and I would love to ask her some questions about being a pharmacist in Italy. I posted a new thread about it, but if she would be willing to talk with me I would be grateful!!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

emilyjm said:


> Pudd 2, any way I can message you my email so you can pass it along to the american chemist? Im finishing up my PharmD to be a pharmacist, and I would love to ask her some questions about being a pharmacist in Italy. I posted a new thread about it, but if she would be willing to talk with me I would be grateful!!


 hi you shouid have pms by now if not i think you need one more post but try any way to send me a pm


----------



## emilyjm (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks, I sent you a pm!


----------

